# New pictures of Addison and Ivy



## Weesie (Jan 4, 2004)

One day we walked in the bedroom and they were no where to be found. After searching we finally spotted them up in the closet.

















What are you doing in my basket?









Well - if you are going to be in here with me, let me wash your head.









Addison investigating the computer. "What mouse? Where's the mouse?"


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Darling!!


----------



## bltsob (Feb 2, 2004)

They will grow up FAST so get all kinds of cute kitten pics as u can...


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

They are so small and adorable. I can see why you can never be mad at them, hehe :wink:


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

Very cute pictures! Meant to mention, I have a brother named Addison. The kitten named Addison is much cuter. (G.)


----------



## Weesie (Jan 4, 2004)

I just love em so much! It is pretty hard to get mad at the little darlings. I find myself taking a picture of them just about every day.


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

So cute!


----------



## Chocolate (Feb 5, 2004)

They are so cute.  I love those pictures.


----------

